# WES evaluation related to NOC



## rollingpunjab (Mar 14, 2016)

Dear friends

I have already sent my application for residentship in November 2015 as an FSW Outland candidate. I chose my NOC to be 2132 (mechanical engineer). 

I did b. Tech in mechanical from India. After that I did master of engineering In manufacturing technology from recognised university in Australia. I am claiming points for this very masters deegre only. Hence , I only submitted my masters deegre for evaluation to WES, which was successfully evaluated as masters deegee by WES.
But since my NOC is 2132- mechanical engineer, did I commit blunder by not getting my bachelor's degree (b.tech mechanical) evaluated from WES. Will it cause rejection in my case?
If that is the case what should be done as a proactive approach to rectify it. As of now my application shows medical clear and eligibility in progress. No background check started yet. AOR is 25th Nov.
Experts, Please provide your feedback.

Regards.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I do not think that a B.Tech is considered a valid engineering degree in Canada.


----------



## rollingpunjab (Mar 14, 2016)

colchar said:


> I do not think that a B.Tech is considered a valid engineering degree in Canada.


It's same as bachelor of engineering. And will be successfully evaluated similarly by WES. I am sure about it. However, this is not my concern. I wanted to know that for express entry one usually requires his/her highest education earned to be evaluated. I did the same and got my master of engineering degree evaluated. 

But I chose my NOC as 2132 (mechanical engineer). My question is do I need to get my bachelors degree b.tech mechanical or bachelors of engg. Mechanical) evaluated as well, since my NOC is 2132 (mechanical engineer)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rollingpunjab said:


> It's same as bachelor of engineering.


Not in Canada it isn't. A B.Tech is a lower degree than a Bachelor of Arts or Bachelor of Science.




> And will be successfully evaluated similarly by WES.


Did you check with them?




> I am sure about it.







> But I chose my NOC as 2132 (mechanical engineer). My question is do I need to get my bachelors degree b.tech mechanical or bachelors of engg. Mechanical) evaluated as well, since my NOC is 2132 (mechanical engineer)



Yeah I get that and stand by what I said. I doubt it is considered a valid engineering degree here so what would getting it evaluated accomplish?


----------



## rollingpunjab (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes Mr. Colchar, I am more than 100% sure that Bachelor of technology (4 years course) which I have done is equivalent to bachelor's degree (Engineering) in Canada and not lower than that. My classmates who earned same degree alongwith me successfully got it evaluated by WES as bachelors degree equivalent in Canada. No Doubt about it. I deliberately didn't get it evaluated because I was told that getting only your highest education credential evaluated would serve the purpose in express entry system. So I got only M.E. degree evaluated. Moreover time was limited and it is tedious process to get B. tech. degree evaluated.

I am talking from visa point of view, I have chosen my NOC AS 2132 (Mechanical engg.) for PR application under express entry. But I am showing my masters of engg. degree (manufacturing technology) towards education credentials, which has been successfully evaluated as equivalent to masters in Canada.

I want to know if WES report of this master of engg. degree will be sufficient to back the NOC 2132 which I have chosen or I need to get my bachelors of technology degree (Mechanical Engg.) evaluated as well.

Regards


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rollingpunjab said:


> Yes Mr. Colchar, I am more than 100% sure that Bachelor of technology (4 years course) which I have done is equivalent to bachelor's degree (Engineering) in Canada and not lower than that. My classmates who earned same degree alongwith me successfully got it evaluated by WES as bachelors degree equivalent in Canada. No Doubt about it.


That is shocking as the B.Tech is a lesser degree.

After some digging I discovered that it _might_ be considered to be equivalent but _only_ if the following conditions are met:

_The degrees have been earned in Division I and the awarding institutions have been accredited by India’s National Assessment and Accreditation Council (NAAC) with a grade of “A” or better_.


----------



## rollingpunjab (Mar 14, 2016)

colchar said:


> That is shocking as the B.Tech is a lesser degree.
> 
> After some digging I discovered that it _might_ be considered to be equivalent but _only_ if the following conditions are met:
> 
> _The degrees have been earned in Division I and the awarding institutions have been accredited by India’s National Assessment and Accreditation Council (NAAC) with a grade of “A” or better_.


Dear Mr. Colchar, all conditions are met. I am not asking whether my degree is genuine or not. It is as good as being done from university of Toronto or any other top most university in Canada. My institute is amongst best in India. Its accredited by relevant board. Degrees from our institute is even recognised wholly in Harvard uni or Cambridge uni. No question about that. Don't use your internet backed thinking power in proving it to be infutile in Canada. It isn't.

However I ask some genuine knowledgeable lad to put some light on my actual question the idea of which was thoroughly hijacked by limited thinking capability of Mr. Colchar.

Mr. Colchar relax, this isn't the platform to propagate your ideology. Answer my question if you got any answer or just chill. The one who is able to crack express entry is at par with anyone else in Canada and surely taken care of such minor issues you are talking about since yesterday. Answer in genuine sense or stay calm.


----------



## rollingpunjab (Mar 14, 2016)

Mr. Colchar your knowledge is limited. Please don't reply if you can't understand the actual question and the very essence of it.
Hence I request some genuinely knowledgeable person to answer my question which I posted in my very first post


----------



## rollingpunjab (Mar 14, 2016)

colchar said:


> That is shocking as the B.Tech is a lesser degree.
> 
> After some digging I discovered that it _might_ be considered to be equivalent but _only_ if the following conditions are met:
> 
> _The degrees have been earned in Division I and the awarding institutions have been accredited by India’s National Assessment and Accreditation Council (NAAC) with a grade of “A” or better_.


All Indian b tech degrees from AICTE BOARD and from recognised unis are considered at par with any bachelor of engineering and / or bachelors of science degrees worlwide. That's how WES evaluates them. So B.E. or B. TEch or B.SC. are all same. And it has nothing to do with the division or degree class.

Dont try to deviate the topic.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

This thread is getting off topic and argumentative, so it's now closed.


----------

